# "its MY flower! No, its MY flower!!!"



## Yvonne G (Mar 10, 2010)

The two babies both have the same flower in their mouths:







Then baby on the left opened his mouth to get a better grip on the flower:






And he ended up the loser!


----------



## dreadyA (Mar 10, 2010)

That must of been funnier in person. The winner looks so ashamed!


----------



## Candy (Mar 10, 2010)

Ahhhhh that is so cute, but I feel sad for the baby at the top. Life's lessons sometimes there hard to learn. Yvonne I remember when you got these babies they sure look like they're thriving.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 11, 2010)

Yes, this is one of the best groups of babies I've ever received. The mother's owner told me that the mother laid two clutches last year, a month apart, of 8 eggs each, and all 16 eggs hatched. The babies are vigorous and eating well. They are ready to adopt out if anyone in the Central Valley of Calif. is looking for a baby desert tortoise!


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Mar 11, 2010)

Ha ha! My Dts are usually pretty good about sharing, but my Russians - forget it! They will bowl each other over to get to a tasty dandelion like that. It's getting so bad that I can barely walk in their area without them running towards me and crawling all over my feet.


----------



## spikethebest (Mar 11, 2010)

sooooo cute!!!


----------



## terryo (Mar 11, 2010)

Awwww...don't you just love baby pictures!!!


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Mar 11, 2010)

Super cute  Nice pictures


----------

